# i got a 36 LB flat lastnite.



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Went back out to the lake last nite fished from 3 in the afternoon to 9:30 at nite. We had a good nite. I caught a 36 pound flat, a 12 pound channel and a 4 pound channel. my buddy caught 2 channels one 8 pounder and a 4 pounder. All fish were caught on BIG gills. It was hard for the 4 pound channels to get the gills down there throat. I caught my flat on a old house foundation in 7 foot of water the big channels came out of a 8 foot channel. We did have 2 other flat runs but my buddys missed em.
My 36 pound flathead first flat of 2010

















my 12.5 pound channel


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

What a way to start off the year a 36 pound flattie!!! Nice job!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nice Fish Brock, Congrats!...I still need to get my first Flathead of the year! Hopefully one will show its face on the tusc saturday nite! Then you can be the one getting the texts about the flathead that IM catching, instead of the other way around!!! :G


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks guys, Yes im very happy with a 36 all ready. I just hope they dont start spawning in may. hopefully the water temp will stay in the 60s for a long time.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Man, looks like I'm going to have to start fishing for flatties sooner then I thought! Great fish ducky, two fish Ohio's in one night is always awesome!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

awesome flathead! maybe i should start fishing lakes more often


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job man! Guess i'm gonna have to get back down there soon (caught my pb Flathead there last year).


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Good job

Water @ Salt Fork only seems to be about 50 degrees. Haven't had any flathead action yet.


----------



## shadpocket (Jan 18, 2010)

Sweeeet !!!


----------

